# Important study at UPenn for splenic hemangiosarcoma.



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*FYI - on Facebook
*

*Important study at UPenn for splenic hemangiosarcoma.*


The VCIC is now enrolling patients into a new clinical trial for dogs with splenic hemangiosarcoma. This trial will be evaluating the effects of a traditional chinese medicine supplement with anti-cancer properties. A previous trial using the supplement significantly increased survival time in dogs with this type of cancer. Contact us for more information: [email protected] or 215-573-0302


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> *FYI - on Facebook
> *
> 
> *Important study at UPenn for splenic hemangiosarcoma.*
> ...


Thank you for posting this very important study. I wonder if the Mods would consider making this a sticky in the cancer forum so that when new members join after a hemangio diagnosis we can easily find this information and refer them to it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Sharon. I hope to never participate in the study, but it's good to know just in case.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe this link talks about the past and current study you mentioned. I could not find any details from your FB link?

Compound Derived From a Mushroom Lengthens Survival Time in Dogs With Cancer, Penn Vet Study Finds | Penn News


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it was a bit light on details. They might prefer people call the number listed?


----------

